
Introducing the Datasets Catalog - unsettledtck
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/06/09/introducing-the-new-open-data-catalog/
======
andrix
This is a great news for OpenData and Data journalist. I think this promote
much more the easy sharing of Datasets and also initiatives like the Panama
papers, or WikiLeaks.

------
jsargiox
This is great news for site owners too! At least some people will use the
already scraped info instead of hitting the server.

